# Kroughs flash site



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How is your new flash site coming along Krough?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> How is your new flash site coming along Krough?


Dr M?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh jeez...I'm gettin there! Please be patient...I can only work on it a little at a time.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

iIs not me its .... DT. I have patience LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I hope you didn't give him a down payment for that flash site Krough. He looks shifty. LOL.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

He said 3500$ for the whole thing, I gave him half up front. Oh man!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yep, what did I tell you about those Flash and run guys.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

First of all, I offered to do it for free. I promised I would give him a flash intro and I will. I really don't see what the problem is, I am doing this as a favor, and I'm doing the best I can.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Im sorry, I was just kidding around. Yes he did offer to make the flash intro for free. Im in no rush. I was just jokin.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, I have never known the Dr. to have tude before. Sorry, I was joking. I thought you knew that? About 99% we are normally joking. Are you ok Dr? Something bad happen today?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

GOTCHA!!! LOL! Oh man you should've seen your faces!HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh man, you WILL PAY!

Honestly though, damn that was good Dr M


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't believe I walked into that one. I should have known better. Just walk away, I told myself. You just can't trust a prop whore who thinks he is a web designer. LOL...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL!!!...Sorry bout that, I just couldn't help myself. Sometimes I'm just evil.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Now THAT was Funny!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I LOL'd


----------

